# Aftermarket EMD second-gen radiator fans?



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello!

I've been toying with the idea of kitbashing a USA Trains GP7/9 (if and when I can locate one that I can afford  ) into a IC Paduca-rebuilt GP10 (SGLR's 578, to be precise). 

So far, I've been playing with the options in my head, and the fabrication of an air filter box and chopping of the low nose seem doable, but I'm a bit dubious about the modification of the radiator fans. Unlike the 7's or 9's, the Paduca rebuilds used standard 48" EMD radiator fans (same as on the Lionel GP20, which I refuse to use for dislike of it, and the molded-on dynamic brake blister), which I have yet to find a supplier for in 1:29. 

The game plan would be, essentially, to chop out the radiator roof sections of the Geep, fashion styrene replacement roof sections with pre-drilled holes for the front and rear fans, and place this in the gap left over, and subsequently, fit the fans over these sections.

This said, far as I can see, so far, there are no suppliers for these fans, am I correct? Or mistaken? Either way, what would you fellows suggest?

Take care,

-Kurt


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't have a USA trains GP9 to compare but going on there other diesels the fans will lift out. It is easy to plug the holes with styrene and then redrill for the new fans, I've just done this to reposition the fans on a GP38-2. You should'nt have to cut out any of the roof section. New 48" should be available from USA Trains. There is a yahoo group for modifying 1/29th diesels and I'm sure there in the files there are some photographs of GP9 and GP7 rebuilds.

Colin Stewart
Inverness
Scotland


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmm - had no idea the roof fan section would likely be seprate on the 9's. If USA Trains sells the 48" fans seprately, I gather I'd be good to go. I gather I can scratch-build spark arrestors onto it.

-Kurt

EDIT: Doesn't look as if the roof sections seperate from the sides: http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/gp9_tips.html


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Kurt

You miss understood me, the fan units themselves pop out of the roof on USA trains diesels (GP38 & 30 - I assume the others are the same) so to replace the 2 x 36" fans I would pop out the fans, cut styrene circles to fit the holes with a compass cutter; glue them in place and then cut a new hole for the single 48" fan. No need to cut the roof

Colin


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello Colin,

I understand now. Curious, what would you recommend for gluing those discs in - without the possibilty of their popping out during drilling? 

Is it general practice to reinforce these discs at the bottom with styrene strips?

-Kurt


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

For the GP38 I've just done I laminated 4 discs together to get a similar wide to the shell. I gluesed them in place with normal styrene glue. I left it to set for a few days before drilling the hole

Colin


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

I see - I gather the cutter cannot handle the desired thickness styrene at once (wouldn't know, never used a compass cutter before). Any particular brand of putty used to finish off the edge?

Curious, which glue did you use? I've heard some people using the thick Testors stuff, others use Krazy-Glue, some Zap-A-Gap, but I never seem to hear of something definite.

-Kurt


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Kurt, 

I'm still new to the kitbash/scratch build world but for my styrene work I am using IPS weld-on 3 (a water thin fast curing cement) or IPS weld-on 16 a thicker cement with a syrup-like consistency. Both are available from Tap Plastics, a sponsor here at MLS. Hope this info can be of some use to you. 

*disclaimer - I am not affiliated with Tap Plastics in anyway other than as a satisfied customer. Just sharing what works for me


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Kurt

I used some styrene melted in liquid cement as a fill. The glue was Revell Contact which is a thicker liquid cement that I just happen to have in my tool box

Colin


----------

